# Dissertation Questionnaire --> Please look in



## urbanmammoth (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I am currently doing my dissertation and was wondering if as many people as possible could fill in this questionnaire?!!

Just copy and paste it into a reply and then make your answers bold or underlined.

Thanks sooooooo much everybody!!! :thumbsup: 

Dan




1. Are you a member of a golf club?

Yes

No


2. Your handicap

Scratch

1-10

11-21

22-32

32+


3. What type of golfer are you?

Men

Lady

Junior (21 and under)


4. Where do you buy your golf equipment? tick all that apply

Club Pro

Specialist Golf Retailer

Sports retailer

Mail Order

Online


5. Where do you buy your golf clothing? tick all that apply

Club Pro

Specialist Golf Retailer

Sports retailer

Mail Order

Online


6. How much do you spend per year on golf equipment and golf clothing?

Up to £100

£100-£500

£500-£1000

More than £1000


7. Do you look for specific brands when you shop for golf products?

Yes

No


8. If yes, which brand(s)? tick up to 3

Nike

Adidas

Callaway

Titleist

Taylor Made

Ram

Slazenger

Ping

Cleveland

Cobra

Mizuno

Wilson

Srixon

Other...................................


9. Why do you choose these specific brand(s)? tick all that apply

Seen Pros using/wearing

Reccomended to you

Advertsing

The look of the product

Reviews you have read

Reputation of company



Thanks for taking the time to fill this in!!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

1. Yes
2. 11-21
3. Man
4. Golf Club, Golf Retailer, Sports Retailer, On-line
5. Golf Retailer, Sports Retailer
6. 100-500
7. Yes
8. Callaway, Tour Edge, Wilson
9. Look of the product, Reviews I've Read


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

1.) No
2.) 11-21
3.) 21 is a junior? I guess I'm a junior then.......
4.) Online
5.) I don't have golf clothing...I just have clothing
6.) More than $1,000 (U.S.)
7.) Yes
8.) Cleveland/Titleist/Mizuno
9.) Look and Feel


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Yes
2. 11-21 (on occassion under 8)
3. Man
4. Specialist Golf Retailer, Sports retailer, Online
5. Specialist Golf Retailer, Sports retailer, Online
6. 500-1000
7. Yes
8. Taylor Made, Adidas, Fidra
9. Look of the product, Reviews I've Read, reputation of company


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

1. YES

2. 6

3. MALE

4. Club Pro, Golf Retail Store (Not a Big Box Golf Retailer, but a local golf retailer)

5. Same as above

6. $500 +

7. Titleist, Ping, TM, Ashworth, Second Skin, Level Wear

8. I purchase what I like, I do not base my purchases on whether a Pro is using certain OEM equipment, or wearing a certain brand of clothing.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> 4. Club Pro, Golf Retail Store (Not a Big Box Golf Retailer, but a *local golf retailer*)


Love the private golf retail operations!


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Love the private golf retail operations!


Yep this guy started selling used golf balls in the Ford Plant. Then he opened a small shop in his garage. Then he took a leave of absence from work to see how the store would go if he was there full time. Then he quit his secure well paying job at Ford that would have supplied him with full benefits for life and a nice pension after 30 years.
He never looked back and has run a very successful golf store for over 20 years now. :thumbsup: He competes with the Big Boxes up here and easily holds his own in sales. Small businesses offer better service IMO. Plus that outdoor driving range he owns is a PLUS.


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

1. Are you a member of a golf club? No

2. Your handicap? 11-21

3. What type of golfer are you? Junior (21 and under)

4. Where do you buy your golf equipment? Sports retailer, Online


5. Where do you buy your golf clothing? Sports retailer

6. How much do you spend per year on golf equipment and golf clothing? Up to £100

7. Do you look for specific brands when you shop for golf products? No

9. Why do you choose these specific brand(s)? Look and feel is what I base my buys on


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> Yep this guy started selling used golf balls in the Ford Plant. Then he opened a small shop in his garage. Then he took a leave of absence from work to see how the store would go if he was there full time. Then he quit his secure well paying job at Ford that would have supplied him with full benefits for life and a nice pension after 30 years.
> He never looked back and has run a very successful golf store for over 20 years now. :thumbsup: He competes with the Big Boxes up here and easily holds his own in sales. Small businesses offer better service IMO. Plus that outdoor driving range he owns is a PLUS.



GB, now that's hot! ....an outdoor driving range adjacent to the shop??? or is it somewhere else?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> GB, now that's hot! ....an outdoor driving range adjacent to the shop??? or is it somewhere else?



You walk out of the store 25 feet and walk onto the range. Mats setup in one area, grass in another. Yardage markers. Plus they have a launch monitor by Cobra, same one used by the Titleist/Cobra fitters.
Nothing beats trying clubs in actual playing conditions. Far better than indoor areas where I feel the monitors tend to lie about yardages to suck people into buying clubs.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> Nothing beats trying clubs in actual playing conditions. Far better than indoor areas where I feel the monitors tend to lie about yardages to suck people into buying clubs.


Yeah, I've always wondered about that.


----------

